# Tool size used on mini lathe



## bnoles (Oct 9, 2006)

Curious to see what size turning tools are mostly used by mini lathe users.  There appear to be 3 sizes on the market these days.  Full size, midi size (Sorby or Pen Turning) and miniature size. 

Just for kicks, which ones do you use on your mini lathe the most. I know that many times it depends on the project, but which size is _*most*_</u> used?


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 9, 2006)

I use mostly full sized tools; but use the miniature ones if I want a fine detail.


----------



## chigdon (Oct 9, 2006)

I have been using a 1" Glaser Spindle Gouge with a lead shot filled aluminum handle and also use a 1.25" roughing gouge a lot.  A heavier tool absorbs a LOT more vibrations moving around a lot less and will tire you out a lot less as well.  This may not be as important with pens as bowls and hollowforms but it still is a good principle.  That being said it pays to have the detail oriented tools around as well so ultimately I use all of the above.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 10, 2006)

I ahd to vote combinaion.
I buy teh cheapest ones I can find and cut the handles down to a more resonable length.Usually HF.
I don't limit myself to "turning chisels" only, anything I can grind an edge on and can hold is put into use. I modify carbon steel carving tools to turn also.
Bear in mind I  make only pens, but I see no need for a big honking chisel with a mile long handle that keeps me farther away from what I am working on.
The old eyes aren't getting any better.Closer is definately better.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a set of "pen turning" chisels that came with my starter kit, but use them rarely. If had larger ones ground to the same deatil, I'd use them instead. I like the added weight and the longer handles give me greater stability.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't use a mini-lathe so didn't respond to poll. But it begs the question: why would it make a difference? Full size lathe with small work or mini lathe with same size work. The tool choice would still be the same for any given person. I use tools from 1/2" to 1 1/4" for pens on a full sized lathe.


----------



## Dario (Oct 10, 2006)

I use full sized tools.  

I love the stability it provides.


----------



## chigdon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />I don't use a mini-lathe so didn't respond to poll. But it begs the question: why would it make a difference? Full size lathe with small work or mini lathe with same size work. The tool choice would still be the same for any given person. I use tools from 1/2" to 1 1/4" for pens on a full sized lathe.



You are right about that.  I actually read it as what size pens do you use to 'turn pens' rather than on a particular sized lathe.  It sometimes seems strange using a tool that is as long as my arm to turn a pen regardless of the lathe I am using but you can't beat the control it gives you.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 10, 2006)

With the short handled ones I sometimes "one hand them"


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />With the short handled ones I sometimes "one hand them"



LOL, I ain't anywhere near that good.[:0]


----------



## Dario (Oct 10, 2006)

Me too....I won't dare try it either. [:0]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 10, 2006)

With those HONKER handles you have to stand a mile away from the lathe  with, I wouldn't either.[^]


----------



## Dario (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />With those HONKER handles you have to stand a mile away from the lathe  with, I wouldn't either.[^]



Nope...FYI, you don't need to hold the end of the handle []

In my case, I actually hold it almost by the tang.  I just use the long handle as stabilizer...most of the time it is resting under my elbow which is also next to my body.  Learned that while making bowls and it really is a good practice.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 10, 2006)

For bowls maybe.
Perhaps because I use a diamond stone and "hone" my tools I don't need the leverage that you long handle guys do.[]
FOr example the final "Grit" on the staone is 800.
I imagine the edge I have is much finer.
This is conjuecture on my part but like i said I Don't require the leverage  you are speaking of.


----------



## Dario (Oct 10, 2006)

Whatever works []

Doing it one hand (though it may work for you) is NOT recommended.  Agree? (or not?)


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 10, 2006)

Recommended by who?
Spindle turners do it and after all aren't we turning a small spindle.


----------



## guts (Oct 10, 2006)

I had to learn how to turn one handed,had a beer can in the other and was'nt gonna put it down,the beer can that is[8D]


----------

